# pres sup tech ql3



## rage (27 May 2009)

How long is a pres sup tech ql3? And, is it only offered in Borden? In 05, i noticed there was one offered at Edmonton


----------



## dapaterson (27 May 2009)

Generally the course is only offered in Borden and is rarely exported to the LFAs for delivery.  Currently the course runs for 55 training days (weekends and stat holidays are extra)


----------



## cbt arms sub tech (29 May 2009)

Is the course still a go, might have heard the location might change?


----------



## dapaterson (29 May 2009)

To my knowledge the summer serial in Borden is still a go.


----------



## cbt arms sub tech (29 May 2009)

Ok, thank you, heard Edmonton, then Wainwright....But we'll wait & see...


----------



## Fdtrucker (30 May 2009)

PRes Sup Tech in Wainwright tghis year under B Coy LFWA TC


----------



## rage (5 Jun 2009)

Do you know what the dates are?


----------



## armyvern (5 Jun 2009)

I can check for dates for you today from work.

LFAA(TC) ran one in Aldershot last summer, but not sure if it's occuring this year too.

Borden is backlogged for RegF Sup QL3s... and PRes Suppies are required to do the full RegF course curriculum to be qualified.

I've had a PretC here now for 2 months who's waiting for a Reg F QL3 Sup course to be placed on (approx August in CFSAL for him).

Essentially though - you're talking entire summer 55 trg days = 11 weeks. It's a long course.


----------

